# Gig > NKI, using ExtremeSampleConverter or Kontakt itself



## om30tools (Oct 6, 2009)

HI, I need some advice, because Im new to this, 
Ive heard of ppl using things like Extreme Sample Converter and other various tools for such conversions. 
I just converted SAMS Horns .GIG library to .NKI, using only Kontakt and found the Kontakt method pretty straightforward. 

Whats the difference between the two? Because I plan on converting Kirk Hunter Solo Strings (not the new one) and Dan Dean Woodwinds to NKI and would like to know what method would serve these particular libraries better. 

- Thanks


----------



## MaraschinoMusic (Oct 6, 2009)

Extreme Sample Converter is a very useful program, but Kontakt's own translation from Giga format is very good in K3.5

You may still need to do a bit of tweaking though, to get them sounding exactly the way they did in Gigastudio, especially in the area of velocity response.

One caveat with Extreme Sample Converter - in some translations the BlockAlign value is written incorrectly in the format chunk of the sample headers, and this can result in some applications raising an exception (i.e. anything from Microsoft). Other Apps will ignore the error and play the file anyway...


----------

